# how to trap mink in mid winter



## Fox hunter1

Hey everybody ive got a few question about mink trapping, what is the best method for trapping minks in the middle of winter, its been pretty dang cold latley and theres no open water so how do i find a place where there are mink. I know they hang aroud sloughs and creeks but can i make a set just anywhere or what. I havent had the best of luck trying to trap the buggers this is my second year really trying to get out ther and do its so if any one could throw some information my way that would be great.


----------



## barebackjack

Find tracks, mink will generally run a "circuit" if prey is plentiful. It may be a few days, or a week before they come back through though.

A cubby set with a 110 in the door works, box sets work well too. Guarded with 110s at the door.

If you have lots of snow (like if your in ND) the problem would be cubby's will drift shut quite frequently.

Snows the problem this time of year. Classic spots like culverts are under 4 feet of snow, heck, its even hard to get to a rat hut right now.


----------



## Dick Monson

This set is kind of an extension of what bareback said above. Find an active muskrat house that a mink is working. He will have punched a hole into the house and there will fresh sign of the mink. Widen the hole entrence enough that 120 CB will fit. Cut two pieces of flat cattail leaf the same length as the two trigger wires. Slide them on the wires, with the wires spread so they do not obvisousily block the entrence. Dust down the CB jaws with some dry litter. Coming in or out, you got him.


----------



## patrick grumley

Under bridges are good spots, and any open water such as spillways are hot spots.


----------



## Fox hunter1

Hey thanks for the advice every one, i live in grand forks north dakota and everything like culverts and stream beds are pretty filled up with snow, so ive been trying to set box traps on the edges of sloughs and under bridges, but im not exactly sure if im using the right bait im using raw bacon and tunna i havent got one yet but ive got traps ive got to check tommarow so ill post if i find something in them. thanks again


----------



## barebackjack

IF you can get some red meat.

They LOVE muskrat. But rabbit works well too.

A little gland lure probably wouldnt hurt none either.


----------



## Fox hunter1

Hey thanks bareback i checked my traps this morning and wouldn't you know it they were all blown in with snow, but i will try red meat i cant get to any rat huts now because they are all covered with snow but i will try the rabbit . That is if i can get a rabbit :lol:


----------

